# 49 acres, riverfront Greensburg KY



## homemom1fl (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi all, I have 49 acres for sale with a 3/2 mobile home for $132,000. It has frontage on Pittman Creek which feeds into the Green River. There are beautiful homesites all over the property, including overlooking Pittman Creek from the bluff. Can grow crops, raise cattle or whatever. No restrictions! Tobacco barn, equipment shed, derelict old house, new septic, county water, electric. Cable, internet and phone available (already wired). Nice mix of open and wooded land. Grocery stores, restaurants about 5 miles away. Taxes last year were $300. Here is the link to the listing (I listed it with United County to get good exposure).

COUNTRY HOME ON 49 ACRES


----------



## homemom1fl (Nov 28, 2004)

update


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

When I search greensburg this is what I get. Is this it?
65 KENTUCKY ACRES W/2 BARNS


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I believe this is the link to their listing.
COUNTRY HOME ON 49 ACRES


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

beowoulf90 said:


> I believe this is the link to their listing.
> COUNTRY HOME ON 49 ACRES


It that a possible start of a cheese cave in the pic?


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Fowler said:


> It that a possible start of a cheese cave in the pic?


Are you referring to the pic with the barn behind it? If so you've got me. It's not my property, I just re-posted the link, because the link in the OP didn't take you to the property listing.

That is assuming I have the correct property in the first place...


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

No listing comes up. All I see is a general site with no info about any property.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Joshie said:


> No listing comes up. All I see is a general site with no info about any property.


I see!

It did when I first put it up as did the Original poster's link.. But they must expire after a certain time, because I clicked on the link I posted and it now does the same thing as the OP's. 
It now comes up to the general site as you said..


----------



## homemom1fl (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi all,
Sorry I've been MIA. I guess when they change the link, it expires. If you go to United Country and search by office, click on KY and then on Edmonton office. We reduced the price again to $125K.

Fowler, the picture is an old cistern that the previous owners cut a hole in for a storm shelter or a root cellar. We were planning on putting a door on the inside but didn't get around to it. We never got to live on the property as we are stuck in Florida.


----------



## homemom1fl (Nov 28, 2004)

carellama said:


> When I search greensburg this is what I get. Is this it?
> 65 KENTUCKY ACRES W/2 BARNS


No carellama, that's not it. Go to United Country, search by office, select KY and then select Edmonton office. It is listed as COUNTRY HOME ON 49 ACRES. Price is now $125K


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Just went there and you get an error load in listings


----------



## homemom1fl (Nov 28, 2004)

try this link to the Edmonton KY office main page:

Edmonton Kentucky Real Estate - Homes, Farms, Land, Waterfront, Recreational Property


----------



## LariatLady (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice piece of land. :thumb: It's 75 miles north of my farm. It's too bad that you have to sell it.


----------



## homemom1fl (Nov 28, 2004)

LariatLady said:


> Nice piece of land. :thumb: It's 75 miles north of my farm. It's too bad that you have to sell it.


Indeed. You are correct on both counts.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

homemom1fl said:


> Hi all,
> Sorry I've been MIA. I guess when they change the link, it expires. If you go to United Country and search by office, click on KY and then on Edmonton office. We reduced the price again to $125K.
> 
> Fowler, the picture is an old cistern that the previous owners cut a hole in for a storm shelter or a root cellar. We were planning on putting a door on the inside but didn't get around to it. We never got to live on the property as we are stuck in Florida.


I am very well acquainted with Glenda at the Edmonton office. I worked with her for about 10 years before she set up her own shop. She's good people and has good folks working for her. I have property currently listed with her too. (its the country home on 2 acres about 3 listings down from yours)


----------



## homemom1fl (Nov 28, 2004)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I am very well acquainted with Glenda at the Edmonton office. I worked with her for about 10 years before she set up her own shop. She's good people and has good folks working for her. I have property currently listed with her too. (its the country home on 2 acres about 3 listings down from yours)


That's good to hear. I hope we both sell soon!


----------



## homemom1fl (Nov 28, 2004)

bump bump


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

It's beautiful.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

That area is beyond description - even paradise does not come close to describing it!

Homemom, my heart weeps for you that you feel you have to give it up. My brother-in-law's family has had land there for five generations, at least. Y'all are neighbors!

If we played the Lottery and won, the first thing I'd do is pay your asking price in cash. And you'd always be welcome to come visit 

BTW, we're in North Florida to stay forever. But we do enjoy Kentucky in the summer, and the fall color is to die for  And it's KENTUCKY - it's PERFECT!!

In His Love
Mich


----------



## homemom1fl (Nov 28, 2004)

sandsuncritters said:


> That area is beyond description - even paradise does not come close to describing it!
> 
> Homemom, my heart weeps for you that you feel you have to give it up. My brother-in-law's family has had land there for five generations, at least. Y'all are neighbors!
> 
> ...


Thanks Mich! I'm in Central Florida, born and raised. I would prefer North Florida because a little more grows there than here. You are right, Greensburg is a beautiful area. The view of the creek from the bluff is to die for


----------

